
Show HN: An open-source and real-time Reddit alternative, currently in beta - fischersully
https://voten.co
======
TekMol
Upvoted because I there should be more Reddit and HN alternatives!

Here comes my feedback:

You should get rid of the forced "Subscribe to channels" page. That made me
hate you.

Filter by "all channels" was hard to find.

I hate endless scroll. Would prefer paginated.

The comment pages look strange and bulky.

~~~
fischersully
I probably would make the infinite scroll optional in the future.

Anything you liked about it?

~~~
TekMol

        Anything you liked about it?
    

Yes. The design is better then Reddit.

Here is how you could further improve it:

When I click the "X" on the upper left so the sidebar goes away, then the
design gets _way_ better. It's almost good then. And good design is hard to
find these days.

The only thing that then still looks annoying to me is the "Recommended
channel" thing. Make that go away too and I am a fan of the design.

------
fischersully
BTW, here is the source code:

[https://github.com/voten-co/voten](https://github.com/voten-co/voten)

